# Three watches stolen in Ft. Lauderdale



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I had three watches stolen Friday night in Ft Lauderdale

Rolex 1680 red sub
Serial number 3843165

A Lange & Sohne saxonia moonphase serial number 229961

Blancpain 5200 serial number 1092

Please keep an eye out and let me know if you see them there is a report with the PD there. Let others know as well, spread the word in the community.

I can be reached here via PM or email spunwell at yahoo dot com

Thank you


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

So sorry to hear this spunwell.
Hope you can be reunited with them and certainly hope you have insurance.
Pathetic people do this stuff
Best of luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)

So sorry to hear. Three beautiful pieces. 

I hope they are returned.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Wow! I don't know what to say. I'm so sorry to hear about this. I hope you're able to get them back soon. If you're comfortable sharing, I'm curious what the circumstances were around the theft. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

So sorry this happened to you, Jason. Put a huge damper on what would have otherwise been a perfect weekend escape to Miami. I'll spread the word and hopefully we'll be able to track these down.


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## SlashIROC (Nov 20, 2015)

Wow Sorry to hear it happened all 3 are gorgeous pieces Im in love w/ the look of the Blancpain


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Horrible news. I imagine the thief has no idea what he stole. These are very high profile pieces and would certainly be checked/discovered stolen as soon as they are tried to be sold. Best of luck, I sincerely hope they make their way back to you. 

Do you believe the watches/you were specifically targeted? Or a random home break in? Hopefully you or your family were not physically harmed. I'm sure emotionally this is devastating. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

That's terrible. Those are all gorgeous watches and I've enjoyed looking at them on WUS. Do you mind sharing the details of how they were stolen?


----------



## The Bigwatch Guy (Jul 21, 2016)

Check the pawn shops and antique stores in the city. The police will not do this kind of leg work but you can. I recovered several watches stolen from me about 15 years ago from a home break in. I called the pawn shops and told them if anyone came in trying to sell vintage watches that they were stolen. A few days later one of the pawn shops called me and said he was contacted by someone to sell vintage watches. He set up a time to meet the "seller." I called the local police and met them at the pawn shop and watched the thief as he was arrested. In the end I recovered about half the watches they guy stole and my home owners covered about half the other watches so the hit was not terrible, in the end.


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

So sorry to hear about this! As an owner of a Fifty Fathoms myself, I can't imagine your frustration (not to mention the other two watches are also incredible pieces!). I'm also curious about the circumstances, if you are ok sharing. I hesitate to travel with my good watches and am wondering if this happened in a hotel or elsewhere? I too will keep an eye open for these on the forums.


----------



## grnbean (Apr 4, 2012)

this is truly heartbreaking to hear..OP (Spunwell) purchased that Blancpain from me and I can't help but feel like the thief stole from me as well. I'm going to try my best to mine everywhere (ebay, craigslist, forums) to be on the look out for that watch to help Jason find the culprit(s)...Hang in there man..


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

Any update OP? Perhaps some more details so we can all possibly learn from your experience. I've been very leary about traveling with my good watches, but I keep them close so far and only bring a few. I'm starting to think only bringing one or two is the real way to go now.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks for all the support guys, I'm sorry I have been slow to post on this thread. I have been busy trying to make as many contacts with potential fencing venues in the are as I can. That while trying to work a regular job and all the normal like stuff.

I'll try to answer most of the questions in this post rather than address them individually. I had spent an extended period of time at the rental car company after landing and when I finally got a car I stopped shortly after leaving the airport. I was in the store less than five minutes buying only one item. When I returned the windows were smashed out and our bags were gone. I was most likely targeted at the airport. The only reason I had two of the watches with me was to deliver them to their boutique for service. 

I would like to thank everyone for all the kind words of encouragement. I sincerely appreciate your continued vigilance on my behalf as well. I am very humbled by the outpouring of support.

Sincerely,
Jason


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Thanks for sharing the information Jason. It's helpful to understand the circumstances, which are a sad and bitter reminder about our safety. Hang in there! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cycletroll (Jul 3, 2016)

Spunwell said:


> Thanks for all the support guys, I'm sorry I have been slow to post on this thread. I have been busy trying to make as many contacts with potential fencing venues in the are as I can. That while trying to work a regular job and all the normal like stuff.
> 
> I'll try to answer most of the questions in this post rather than address them individually. I had spent an extended period of time at the rental car company after landing and when I finally got a car I stopped shortly after leaving the airport. I was in the store less than five minutes buying only one item. When I returned the windows were smashed out and our bags were gone. I was most likely targeted at the airport. The only reason I had two of the watches with me was to deliver them to their boutique for service.
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear about this!
I had the same thing happen to me in San Francisco about 15 years ago. I couldn't believe how efficient those thieves were! Ugh!! Totally sucks!


----------



## Pencey Prep (Apr 9, 2016)

Sad to hear. What a downer. Anyway they are very distinctive pieces so hopefully this will aid in their recovery. Good luck. 

Sent from my F1f using Tapatalk


----------



## BerutoSenpai (Sep 7, 2016)

ughhh! Just one of them being stolen would drive me nuts.. I hope you get them back, and the culprit be dealt with accordingly.. :-| o|


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Cycletroll said:


> So sorry to hear about this!
> I had the same thing happen to me in San Francisco about 15 years ago. I couldn't believe how efficient those thieves were! Ugh!! Totally sucks!


Agreed, just imagine if these same people applied this much effort and skill to a positive end what they could accomplish for good and how many people they could help.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I thought I would post an update to the thread. I have not recovered any of the watches yet, but I am still hopeful. Thank you for the continued support and vigilance.


----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)

Bummer. I was hoping to open this post to better news.


----------



## Vig2000 (Jul 5, 2012)

Spunwell said:


> I thought I would post an update to the thread. I have not recovered any of the watches yet, but I am still hopeful. Thank you for the continued support and vigilance.


Hope you at least have some promising leads. Do let us know if you recover any or all of the watches.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Vig2000 said:


> Hope you at least have some promising leads. Do let us know if you recover any or all of the watches.


Thank you, I plan to keep everyone posted


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

stay patient Spun..these goose's will stuff up..


----------



## varvn (Oct 3, 2009)

Any update on status of this case?


----------



## pukka (Feb 28, 2015)

sorry to hear this, it makes me sick to think someone followed you from the airport. A lesson to us all to be more aware of our surroundings. hope to see some good news in this thread shorly mate. keep us updated.


----------

